# France/Spain house swop



## JulieP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello everyone,

We’re seriously considering a move from the Dordogne Region of SW France to Southern Spain.

Is anyone interested in swopping properties for a 3-4 week duration at the end of September this year so that we can do a property search. We are looking for somewhere in the Andalucia region so Costa Del Sol and Costa Almeria and approximately 1/2 drive to the coast. We are 2 adults and 1 well behaved dog.

Please contact me if you’re interest or know anyone that maybe.


----------



## RVSINUK (Dec 4, 2008)

We have a property in inland Andalucia (40kms from Malaga and beaches). Could be interested in a permanent swap.

Details at Beautiful typical Spanish Corner Town house in Antequera - heart of Andalucia 

Let me know what you think and details of what yours is - Dave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

RVSINUK said:


> We have a property in inland Andalucia (40kms from Malaga and beaches). Could be interested in a permanent swap.
> 
> Details at Beautiful typical Spanish Corner Town house in Antequera - heart of Andalucia
> 
> Let me know what you think and details of what yours is - Dave


This thread is 6 months or so old and the OP hasn't been on the site since May


----------



## RVSINUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> This thread is 6 months or so old and the OP hasn't been on the site since May


Thanks for letting me know - Dave


----------

